# Retractable Claws



## Nekomimi (Feb 6, 2011)

This is pry my 3rd thread I made in a week or so...but my curiosity is to such a level I have to post this thread. 
I've been surfing the web for more than a month looking for a fursuiter that would maybe make fursuit paws that somehow incorperate retractable claws-or claws that can go out and then go back in whether it depends on the movement of the hand or animatronics...but I think it would be downright SWEET if someone were to accomplish it. I've seen people make retractable claws in The Wolverine gloves...but...if I can somehow make the same mechanics in paws, it could possibly work, but defidently be a challenge.
My question is, is if you know of anyone that actually makes retractable claws for fursuit paws. Whether you actually make them, or you know a fursuiter or you know something similar to the mechanics of retractable claws...please post.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Icky (Feb 6, 2011)

Pry?


----------



## Smelge (Feb 6, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought it would be that difficult.

Possibly an armature in the paws hooked up to levers and a set of loops to put your fingers through. Pull an individual loop, it levers a claw out of the finger tip.


----------



## fenrirs_child (Feb 7, 2011)

i've got a concept for some, but i'm not sure i want to share it publicly yet... note me on FA if you want to know ^^


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 7, 2011)

fenrirs_child said:


> i've got a concept for some, but i'm not sure i want to share it publicly yet... note me on FA if you want to know ^^


 
I definitely would!:3


----------

